# Carpet to carpet threshold/transition



## z89idb (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking for some solutions to torn carpet under a door. The dog chewed a 1 1/2" strip under the door the full length of the doorway. Could I use a carpet to carpet transition? If I were to replace the carpet it would cost $400. Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Mar 30, 2013)

An option would be to take a piece of wood and bevel both sides, cut to lenght of opening and glue it to the floor.  It may not look normal but, it's cheaper than $400.  Another option might be to even up both sides and seam in a patch.  Matching the carpet would be the biggest challenge.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you have a closet that you could salvage carpet from to make a patch?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2013)

Just but a piece of gold flat metal. You can get it at any home center or flooring store. They come with gold colored screw nails.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 1, 2013)

samfloor, that was my first thought but, I think the OP's dog chewed out more than what the metal transition pieces can cover.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2013)

You can buy them 3" wide at some stores. The standard ones are 1 1/2".


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.ca/know-how/projects/removing-and-replacing-thresholds
I think this is what kok328 had in mind.


----------



## z89idb (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought an oak transition for flooring of equal height at home depot. It works ok. I could have used a piece 2 1/2" wide instead of 1 3/4". Some of the carpet is not covered by the transition but at least I can't see the subfloor. Can anyone suggest a way to protect the edges of the carpet? Can I staple the carpet or would some sort of glue/adhesive work? Can anyone suggest a product?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you know why dogs go after carpet in doorways? There is a seam. Some seam tapes are made with corn-based adhesive and so it smells like dog food.


----------

